# Californian law change means pet shops can sell only rescued animals



## Loohan (Jan 3, 2019)

I am not normally enthused about increased government control and laws but this one applies only to pet shops.
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-46717173


> California is set to become the first state in the US to ban the sale of non-rescue animals in pet shops.
> 
> The new law, known as AB 485, takes effect on 1 January. Any businesses violating it face a $500 (£400) fine.
> 
> ...


Reptiles next?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 3, 2019)

https://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/billNavClient.xhtml?bill_id=201720180AB485

I hadn't heard of this. Thanks for calling it to our attention. So far it's only dogs, cats and rabbits. Turtles and tortoises are addressed further down the bill under the rescued portion. I'm still reading.


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Jan 3, 2019)

let us know what its says about turtles and tortoises!

I'm all for treating all animals right. But I feel the right why is to punish those that commit cruelty and not just punish all. I fear this law will drive good people away from working with animals as well. I have a good friend that has made her living breeding rabbits for years she is an amazing person and always takes wonderful care of all her animals. But she dose do a lot of sales to pet shops. I hope this dose not hurt her Business.


----------



## Loohan (Jan 3, 2019)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> let us know what its says about turtles and tortoises!
> 
> I'm all for treating all animals right. But I feel the right why is to punish those that commit cruelty and not just punish all. I fear this law will drive good people away from working with animals as well. I have a good friend that has made her living breeding rabbits for years she is an amazing person and always takes wonderful care of all her animals. But she dose do a lot of sales to pet shops. I hope this dose not hurt her Business.



Good point. No doubt it will hurt the business of any breeders who sell to stores, and not all of them are unethical.


----------



## mark1 (Jan 3, 2019)

as far as dogs and cats , anyone selling puppies to a pet store should be put out of business …… there is no such thing as an ethical dog breeder selling pups to a middleman for resale …….


----------



## ColleenT (Jan 17, 2019)

mark1 said:


> as far as dogs and cats , anyone selling puppies to a pet store should be put out of business …… there is no such thing as an ethical dog breeder selling pups to a middleman for resale …….



Agree with this. Good breeders care about the quality of the breed and not making a profit. Good Breeders would never let their pups go to a pet store.


----------

